# New Tires On The Ob!



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

After 3 years on the factory Duro's, I replaced my 21RS tires just before leaving on a trip to Morro Bay, this last week. The new tires are radial Tow Master's and boy what a difference. Towing was like going from a rough road to a smooth road. The Tow Master's are what was recomended to me by the owner of the shop that I get our work tires at. They were $69.95 each. The Duro's had held up pretty good, by the way. No cracking or splitting, so I must have gotten some good ones from the factory.

I had talked about getting the new tires with him for months and had told him price was no object. He said that the Tow Masters are the best and that's what he has on his trailer.

As a side note, the hardest part of getting the new tires was backing across the parking lot into the narrow door of the shop. I've always had my wife helping me back and this time I was on my own! LOL

Walter


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Whas it a chain shop? If so which one?
I want to replace mine too.
Small price for peace of mind.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like you got a good deal also. we just purchased Carlisle radials for $70.00 each.We noticed a big difference in our ride also.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

3ME,

It's a small independent shop. Rick's Tires and Service in downtown Fresno,Ca.

Walter


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

New shoes always help you run fast! - Just ask my 4yo!









Glad it helped smooth things out.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Humpty said:


> New shoes always help you run fast! - Just ask my 4yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

My 3.5 y.o. thinks the same.

Funny how that works because I thought the same as a kid and I never told her about it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> .......As a side note, the hardest part of getting the new tires was backing across the parking lot into the narrow door of the shop. I've always had my wife helping me back and this time I was on my own! LOL
> 
> Walter


Congrats on the new shoes! Tow Master is what our shop put on when Keystone authorized the replacement of our NANCOs (las year). Good to know that others recommend them too!

As for the backing part/wife not there.....its always good for you guys to have an occassional (but gentle, of course







) reminder of just how valuable a part she plays...


----------

